# Finding apartment



## maryam198 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi
I search a apartment for renting in last week of April. My husband and me want to stay in Turkey for 3 month at least and because of this we search a small furnished apartment.
I hope you can help me in finding a suitable case with 700 TRY per month
.
Regards


----------



## t&a (Apr 18, 2012)

it is impossible maryam. you are in a dream and you must wake up  i live in istanbul/bakırköy with my partner in a furnished flat and we pay 1200 TL + gas +water +electric + internet + dues + also we paid money for agency too.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess that the time has passed now (as the OP was coming out at the end of April) but I thought I would add a general comment
Where I am in Didim 700TL a month would be enough out of season or for a 12 month rental, to cover rental and all bills for a furnished 2 bedroom apartment. However, the proposed period of May/June /July is something else and I doubt anyone would agree to a 3 month rental for less than they could get by renting it out weekly during the summer.


----------

